# install rlogin, telnet, ftp et kde

## Farnsworth

Hello everybody,

Je viens de finir une install toute fraiche de gentoo 1.4rc2 et maintenant j'aimerai installer le minimum syndical dont j'ai besoin pour bidouiller, a savoir:

- rlogin, telnet et ftp (tous en clients & serveurs)

- kde ou gnome mais vu que kde 3.1 vient de sortir, je prefererais kde...

en fait le probleme c que je ne sais pas ce que je dois emerger?

qqun peut m'aider, apres j'espere etre capable de m'en sortir seul.

d'avance merci.

----------

## ganjo

emerge sync

emerge telenet-bsd

emerge ftpd ou emerge glfftpd

emerge kde

tu peux trouver la liste de tout les package dans /usr/portage

Pour trouver un package particulier (par exemple la liste des serveurs ftp)

tu peux taper emerge search ftp

----------

## Carlos

Je pense que telnet et ftp seront déjà là ; j'ai cherché, mais /usr/bin/telnet et /usr/bin/ftp ne font partie d'aucun ebuild.  Pour rlogin, je pense que c'est net-misc/netkit-rsh, et pour KDE on n'a qu'à emerger kde-base, les dépendances seront installés automatiquement par Portage.

Pour attenir le minimum absolu je pense qu'il faut ajustez le variable USE dans /etc/make.conf pour que des capabilités dont on n'a pas besoin ne sont pas compilées et installées.

----------

## Farnsworth

OK, merci, j'ai installe net-ftp/ftp et ftpd, net-misc/netkit-rsh et net-misc/netkit-telnetd.

j'ai passe les champs disable a no dans /etc/xinetd.d/truc, redemarre xinetd mais je peux toujours rien faire.

pourtant les entrees sont bien dans /etc/services...

qu'est-ce que j'ai loupe?

j'obtient des 'connections refused'???

pls help...

----------

## Farnsworth

ah, et pis a la fin des emerge, il me dit:

'important: 1 config files in /etc need updating'

faut faire quoi pour mettre a jour?

le 'emerge --help config' n'est pas vraiment explicite?

encore merci.

----------

## Carlos

Par exemple, pour ftpd, il faut faire

```
/etc/init.d ftpd start
```

pour activer ce service.

Pour mettre à jour /etc, utilisez etc-update.

----------

## Farnsworth

je n'ai pas de ftpd sous /etc/init.d ni rien qui y ressemble d'ailleurs, mais normalement ftpd est appele par xinetd quand on lui fait la requete? non?

il suffit de modifier disable = yes dans etc/xinetd.d/ftpd, relancer xinetd et le tour est joue?

je comprends pas tout la, sous red-hat c'est ce que je faisais.

je suis un peu paume   :Confused: 

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Pour ma part je te conseille d'installer proftpd comme serveur ftp, et plutôt que Telnet, d'utiliser ssh, qui est beaucoup plus sécurisé.

Tu n'a qu'à essayer: 

```
$ emerge proftpd
```

Normalement le serveur ssh est installé de base avec la gentoo (si je me souviens bien...).

----------

## Farnsworth

yep, merci ,mais ca ne resoud pas mon probleme, comment j'active tout ces trucs???

sous une RH il me suffisait d'aller sous /etc/xinetd.d et de mettre le disable a no pour ce qui m'interessait, de relancer xinetd et le tour etait joue, la j'ai fait ca, j'ai meme reboote la machine et ca ne change rien!!!

----------

## Farnsworth

ca y est: en fait il y a la ligne 'only_from' dans le xinetd.conf qui n'autorise la connexion qu'en local...

faut le savoir  :Wink: 

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

 *Farnsworth wrote:*   

> yep, merci ,mais ca ne resoud pas mon probleme, comment j'active tout ces trucs???
> 
> sous une RH il me suffisait d'aller sous /etc/xinetd.d et de mettre le disable a no pour ce qui m'interessait, de relancer xinetd et le tour etait joue, la j'ai fait ca, j'ai meme reboote la machine et ca ne change rien!!!

 

Si j'ai bien compris, tu veux ajouter ces programmes automatiquement au démarrage, il te suffira normalement de faire :

```
$ rc-update add proftpd default
```

----------

## arlequin

Tiens, si déjà tu emerge des trucs, install webmin au passage... ça te simplifiera grandement la vie   :Wink: 

----------

